# Magia por categorías > Cartomagia >  Y yo vuelvo a preguntar: ¿Qué baraja utilizo?

## Doktor Mornau

Antes de que me cerreis el post o me mandeis a leer las reglas del foro, matizo mi pregunta: Hay una muy cuidada explicación sobre las características de cada tipo de baraja con sus ventajas e inconvenientes que agradezco muchísimo a Xavi-Z, pero (y sabiendo que la cosa va en gustos personales) antes de que me compre un par de barajas nuevas me gustaría saber si hay alguna que aconsejeis para iniciarse por encima de otras.

En otras palabras: Si hoy os tuvieseis que iniciar, Comprar el GEC 1 y el Canuto, ¿qué baraja compraríais?

Hala, a mojarse y muchas gracias!

----------


## Rafa505

Fournier 505, si nunca has cogido una baraja seguramente esta te vendrá mejor ya que es más dura y resbala menos, por lo menos en mi opinión.

----------


## Ricky Berlin

> Fournier 505, si nunca has cogido una baraja seguramente esta te vendrá mejor ya que es más dura y resbala menos, por lo menos en mi opinión.


Apoyo la moción, pero como son "baratas" (es decir, te lo puedes permitir) comprate tb unas bicycle que resbalan más y prueba y juega con las dos. A partir de ahí, ves buscando otras barajas y con el tiempo encontraras tu marca / color.

----------


## ignoto

Yo una con muchas cartas.
Que tenga doses y ochos y de todo.

----------


## Nadir

Apoyo el consejo de Ignoto, siempre que no sean bicycle.

----------


## guille

La primera baraja que me compré para hacer magia fueron unas Bicycle y me van muy bien aunque ahora también uso Tally Ho. con el tiempo veras las que ta van mejor yo ya te digo las Bicycle van muy bien.

PD: a mi las fournier no me van bien  :Wink:

----------


## josep

En general prefiero las 505 pero en algunos juegos tambièn

utilizo las bycicle.

Además no sé porque pero me gustan màs las negras que

las rojas...

Saludos mágicos

----------


## hawyn yaur

bicycle, son las idoneas, aunque mucha gente empieza con las 505, nose comprate una de cada y elige

----------


## Ella

> Antes de que me cerreis el post o me mandeis a leer las reglas del foro, matizo mi pregunta: Hay una muy cuidada explicación sobre las características de cada tipo de baraja con sus ventajas e inconvenientes que agradezco muchísimo a Xavi-Z, pero (y sabiendo que la cosa va en gustos personales) antes de que me compre un par de barajas nuevas me gustaría saber si hay alguna que aconsejeis para iniciarse por encima de otras.
> 
> En otras palabras: Si hoy os tuvieseis que iniciar, Comprar el GEC 1 y el Canuto, ¿qué baraja compraríais?
> 
> Hala, a mojarse y muchas gracias!


bueno, pues igual este post se deberia cerrar ya que no solo esta posit de xavi si no tambien cientos de post donde la gente pregunta lo mismo que tu. basta con usar el buscador tendras solucionada tu duda:

http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...piante+bicycle

y asi como este no 10, CIENTOS de post iguales

a la hoguera!!!   :Lol:

----------


## zarkov

> En otras palabras: Si hoy os tuvieseis que iniciar, Comprar el GEC 1 y el Canuto, ¿qué baraja compraríais?
> 
> Hala, a mojarse y muchas gracias!


Ahora que has comprado el GEC 1, lee con atención los consejos sobre barajas justo al principio.

----------


## sersantos

Para gustos los colores, tenemos la mania de decir que estas cartas son mejores o peores, lo mejor es probar y ver la que mas nos gusta, a mi personalmente me gustan las bicycle

----------


## Goreneko

Yo cuando empecé con el Canuto usaba unas de propaganda de la Schweppes. A los dos meses ya me compré unas bicycle...

----------


## HeSS

Bicycle a muerte  :Wink1:  Para mi son lo mejor del mercado  :Wink1:

----------


## Ruhat

Yo te recomiendo las bicycle, además de por todo lo que se ha dicho, si mas adelante te animas a comprar juegos con cartas trucadas, y cosas así, suelen venir con mas frecuencia en bicycle que en ninguna otra marca.
Saludos

----------


## DrkHrs

Mis favoritas, es una opinion personal, son las tally ho. Pero si te dedicas a fondo a la cartomagia usarás también las bicycle por las cartas "especiales" que se pueden convinar con ellas.

De todas formas, lo mejor sería que probases varias y con el tiempo decidas con cual estás mas cómodo.

----------


## Kal-El

A mi criterio cualquier tipo de cartas son buenas para aprender. 

Ahora, para trabajar en sì; las Bicycle.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Me parece que he tenido un déjà vu.

----------


## ignoto

Procura que te den mitad y mitad. O sea, la mitad de la baraja rojas y la mitad negras.

Bromas aparte, yo tengo un par de barajas bicycle que tienen cada palo de un color (rojo, negro, azul y verde) y los números del tamaño de ladillas de dinosaurio (media carta cada numerito).

Hice la prueba y los profanos se pierden aún mas que con las otras.

Eso si, no me decían cosas como: "Era un siete o un ocho de corazones negros".  :( 

Yo quiero un público como el de los vídeos de L&L.

----------


## florencio

Yo quiero un público como el de los vídeos de L&L.

Entonces pídeles que te graben un vídeo y seguro que tienes un público no "como", sino ese exactamente. Ya podrían esmerarse un poco y buscar gente distinta para cada uno. :-(

----------


## Practicante

A mí las cartas que más me gustan las de las MARISQUERIAS......
mmmmmm las mejores.
jejejejeje

Un saludito gaditano a todos.

----------


## adrianicv

sin duda las bycicle son las mejores yo empecé con esas
y me ha ido mu bien, las fournier me parecen demasiaodo duras

----------


## magote

hola, lo mejor es que para triturarlas con pases y pases y pases , que es como te sueltas, utilices de las baratas y para hacer cosillas en publico, como una bycicle nada

----------


## Gunter Benko

Ningún tipo de cartas va a hacer que seas mejor o peor mago. Eso sí, para aprender nada mejor que una baraja decente. Yo empecé con una baraja que tenía por casa del año de la pera a la que le faltaba la mitad de cartas. Ahora uso Bicycle porque he probado varias y son las que mejor me van. Puedes hacer lo mismo hasta que encuentres las idoneas.

Un saludo

----------


## AlfonsoSHCD

Lo más recomendable es pillarte una baraja de caras blancas y makearla tú mismo, o alguien que quiera hacer el trabajo. Por el manejo lo que más me gusta es Bicycle, aunque me parece que se deterioran demasiado fácilmente si las explotas mucho. Lo dicho, una baraja impactante es una hecha a mano. Yo tengo un encargo a mi novia, que estudia Bellas Artes, así que imaginaos 8)

----------


## hawyn yaur

que se desgastan muy rapido? cuando te dura una bicy? a mi una semana, pero una fournier quizas me dura 2 o 3 dias mas, asi que... eso no es problema, yo bicycle a muerte ( o tally ho que son mu parecidas).

----------


## raszagar

En mi humilde opinion la baraja que mas utilices dependera de tus trucos favoritos o tu estilo favorito.

Por ejemplo hacer un juego de ascanio como lo hace él con las cartas sueltas y muchas dobles, es una locura con unas bycicle nuevas, ya que se escurren demasiado por ejemplo para una "enseñada sincera", lo mejor para este estilo son las fournier y si puede ser que esten nuevas.

En cambio para hacer mezclas faro es muy dificil con las fournier porque son mas gruesas, y otra de las desventajas es que al poco de usarlas se empiezan a pegar, se hace dificil cuadrarlas y es imposible hacer un buen abanico.

Por mi experiencia como aficionado a la cartomagia para que puedas hacer casi de todo lo mejor es llevar unas bycicle pero que esten muy "sobadas" que las cartas no se escurran tanto como estando nuevas pero tampoco se queden pegadas al hacer el abanico (si se pegan ya mucho, a la basura, jeje!). Con unas bycicle bien usadas si que se pueden hacer tecnicas de ascanio sin miedo a que se deslicen y se vea alguna doble.

Para mi, la baraja ideal seria una Fournier 505 pero con el grosor que tenian antes de que la compañia americana "The U.S. Playing card" comprara a Fournier, que seguramente sabreis que ese es el motivo por el que aumentaron el grosor de las Fournier para que no superasen a las suyas.

Tan solo teneis que ver que cartas usaban antes magos tan grandes como Pepe Carrol, Juan tamariz o Arturo De Ascanio.

Saludos!

PD: donde digo "bycicle" me refiero a las que tienen esa textura, no solo las bycicle sino las tally-ho y otras asi.

----------


## tincho´s15

si sos d hacer mucho co cartas. las bicycle son las mejores

o por lo menos para mi lo son

adios

----------


## AlfonsoSHCD

Un detallín nada más.
En mis pruebas diarias me he percatado de que las Fournier (la que yo tengo es nº18, de hace muuuchos años, pero nuevecita) son muy buenas para los juegos que requieren mostrar muchos dobles, como _El mago contra el Tahúr_, pues las cartas quedan perfectísimamente cuadradas con mucha más facilidad que usando una baraja más "elástica" como una bycicle. Sin embargo, la recomendación Fournier es para juegos que requieran cierta preparación y ninguna acción del público, pues las otras son más vistosas en manejo, y son preferibles si no hay mesa.

----------


## HIPOSONANONA

una de cada marca, y saca tus conclusiones, hombre si el desembolso fuera mucho, pero  a unos tres  euros por  unidad, te supondra 12 0 15 euros.

----------


## Doktor Mornau

¡Muchísimas gracias a todos por vuestras respuestas. han sido muy esclarecedoras! (Bueno, casi todas...)

----------


## ALEX ALAN

Posdata:
 No te olvides de comunicarnos cual ha sido tu elección.

----------


## KOTKIN

Yo estoy con la bicycle y no tengo intencion de canviar pues he visto grandes cartomagos usándola y que la recomiendan.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

> Yo quiero un público como el de los vídeos de L&L.
> 
> Entonces pídeles que te graben un vídeo y seguro que tienes un público no "como", sino ese exactamente. Ya podrían esmerarse un poco y buscar gente distinta para cada uno. :-(


Que no los cambien, yo ya estoy encariñado con las dos mozas que pueblan la primera fila y con el negro ese que participa siempre, o con el risillas que no se pierde una actuación.

----------


## Maggus

Me sumo a los votos por las Bicycle. A parte de ir muy bien en general, tienen la característica de que son baratas, más que las demás (salvo las de los chinos). Cuando me pongo a practicar con la baraja, me dura una semana y es mejor ahorrar (sobre todo ahora que hay crisis).

No obstante, me sumo a las recomendaciones sobre ir probando. Acabo de comprarme unas bicycle de plástico para probar, no están mal pero van fatal para hacer una faro y son mucho más caras que las normales.

Me compré hace un tiempo las Split Spades de David Blaine y he de confesar que me gustaron más que las Bicycle.

En fin, las de "guerra" que te recomiendo son las Bicycle, el resto es para ir probando o para momentos/juegos concretos para los que necesites unas determinadas características.

----------


## Voidmain

Sin ánimo de desmerecer tu opinión Maggus...
¿Pero no crees que reflotar un post del 2007 para aportar más de lo mismo era innecesario?
Con la de temas interesantes que se abrieron en el pasado, vas y reflotas uno que está tratado hasta la saciedad  :O10: 

Se que este tipo de hilos son los que más se leen, así que esto va por todos:
Rogaría un poco más de cuidado a la hora de escoger los temas reflotados, por favor. Intentemos dotar al foro de un contenido variado y de calidad. Gracias  :O13: 

P.D: Maggus, el hilo http://www.magiapotagia.com/showthread.php?t=3946 es un ejemplo (tuyo además  :Wink1: ) de post reflotado con sentido.
P.D2: No se si será que ando algo dormido, pero no veo tu presentación. Podrías aprovechar para realizarla y de paso hacer uso de la nuevo plantilla.

----------


## Maggus

Bueno Voidmain,
Quería ver opiniones sobre las barajas y el tema más completo era ese. Tras leerlo, se me ocurrió aportar algo sobre barajas más modernas y que se encuentran ahora en tiendas de magia (y en concreto en tiendamagia) por si alguien tenía curiosidad.
Estoy convencido que es un tema que, sobre todo a los más noveles, interesa de forma recurrente. 

No obstante, anoto tu comentario y lo tendré presente.

Gracias!

----------


## TrUcO

Yo empecé hace poco pero estoy siendo muy constante en mi aprendizaje. Uso bicycle y estoy conteto con ellas. Pero cuidado, utiliza el modelo convencional. Lo digo porque compré hace una semana una baraja bicycle shadow masters y otra 1800, y en concreto la 1800 a mi parecer es un naipe menos grueso que el convencional, no sé qué opinareis.

----------


## Chaoz

Macho, cuando vamos a darnos cuenta de que dos post mas arriba han dicho a alguien que no reflote post antiguos y venimos ooootra vez a reflotarlo :Confused: ? El querer sumar mensajes esta muy bien, pero vamos a tener un poco de cabeza por favor, que esto no aporta nada al foro...

----------


## magoimán

L a fournier 505 te iria bien para muchos juegos iniciales

 :Smile1:

----------


## La magia de Alan

las mejores a mi gusto son las bicycle... porque son muy faciles de usar y ademas viene una gran cantidad de cartas trucadas marca bicycle.  Ademas puedes hablar sobre su diseño para distraer,(en los dorsos los angeles estan en bici o que el joker esta muy cansado y usa la bici,etc)
    Alan

----------


## blackjack

no leen ?¿ o que pasa?¿ no posteen mas porfavor  xDD que el tema es del 2007 ^^

----------


## magobernal

> Antes de que me cerreis el post o me mandeis a leer las reglas del foro, matizo mi pregunta: Hay una muy cuidada explicación sobre las características de cada tipo de baraja con sus ventajas e inconvenientes que agradezco muchísimo a Xavi-Z, pero (y sabiendo que la cosa va en gustos personales) antes de que me compre un par de barajas nuevas me gustaría saber si hay alguna que aconsejeis para iniciarse por encima de otras.
> 
> En otras palabras: Si hoy os tuvieseis que iniciar, Comprar el GEC 1 y el Canuto, ¿qué baraja compraríais?
> 
> Hala, a mojarse y muchas gracias!


pienso que la mejor y mas apropiade es la baraja bicycle, despues las tally-ho (son un poco mas duras), despues las funiers 808 y 505.
Por lo general se puede hacer magia con cuaquier baraja, pero hay dos con las que nunca deber hacer magia, las barajas anormales (que son de coleccion(como la bicycle ghost)) y las barajas sin margen (como las bee, que si haces un doble lift se ve perfectamente)

----------


## rubiales

> no leen ?¿ o que pasa?¿ no posteen mas porfavor xDD que el tema es del 2007 ^^


¡Pues a mi me encanta usar las de 0,75 €uros :Gasp:  que venden los chinos!

----------


## javigaliza

las bicycle se petan de mierda enseguida




> ¡Pues a mi me encanta usar las de 0,75 €uros que venden los chinos!


 
toda la razon del mundo

----------

